# Kona Caldera 2009 crankset



## jackthelad (11 Jul 2011)

Hi guys been servicing my bikes in the house,road bikes with different types of bottom brackets hollowtech and square taper.Done them no problem assisted with info from U tube,but cant find any info on my caldera 2009 bikes fitted with fsa comet crankset.The left side has a highly poliched cap with the centre hole which takes a small hex key or this is a cap that you remove revealing a large socket maybe .Totally in the dark at the moment so any advice to remove this crankset would be highly appreciated.The bottom bracket looks like external hollowtech and I recon I will have no problem with this.
However i could be wrong and this is why I have brought it to the forum, so any help highly appreciated

Jackthelad


----------

